# Soap punishment for being a potty mouth



## ineap09 (Jan 4, 2011)

So, how many tempers have had their mouth forcefully washed with soap by their mom/dad/friend's-mom/legal-guardian/distant-relative-twice-removed for inappropriate language? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*raises hand to start the thread*

From what I remember, I think that I got it for saying crap...and maybe heck...oh, and dang once too. 

Goodness, how did my mouth get so filthy?!


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 4, 2011)

I got used to the taste of Irish Spring. I actually got the privilege of using Irish Spring after using Dove for years. I was like promoted to something much much worse.

I still preferred the bar over the liquid.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 4, 2011)

Never happened to me


----------



## granville (Jan 4, 2011)

I said a lot of bad words as a kid, never got the punishment though. Although i did once taste soap to see what it was like.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 4, 2011)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I got used to the taste of Irish Spring. I actually got the privilege of using Irish Spring after using Dove for years. I was like promoted to something much much worse.
> 
> I still preferred the bar over the liquid.


Haha, just say Irish Spring, and I immediately remember its taste! 

I'm with you, bar > liquid.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 4, 2011)

I remember watching A Christmas Story on Xmas Eve and the scene where Ralphie has the bar in his mouth, and I remember all the times I was in that position. I hated it. I fucking hated it.

/bar of soap


----------



## taken (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I had Fairy soap for saying sh*t. Never did it again though.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

so people really had soap in their mouth for saying a bad word? i thought it was just in the cartoons.
i'm glad i never experienced it.


----------



## Halo-101 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes all the time now i just swear and either get pocket money or laptop and computer time taken from me...(they figured out money and computer means more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 4, 2011)

You do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I get slapped in the face when I say bad words and my mom hears it.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 4, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> You do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can't say that I personally do it, but yes. Some parents choose to do this as the punishment while others choose their own way to deal with the situation.


----------



## steves334 (Jan 4, 2011)

Halo-101 said:
			
		

> Yes all the time now i just swear and either get pocket money or laptop and computer time taken from me...(they figured out money and computer means more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha u dumbass. they take ur pocketmoney!


----------



## steves334 (Jan 4, 2011)

he got in trouble for saying penis!


----------



## Paarish (Jan 4, 2011)

We didn't get soap... we got chutney and lots of it!


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 4, 2011)

i never use bad words, especially not in my mother-language, so that was never an issue


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody that would do that to their child should have their ass beat. Thats just wrong and I feel as tho it is child abuse more or less. Time outs work wonders instead of this stupid shit.

Nope never had this happen to me.


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2011)

hahaha, i remember that

"wash your mouth out" sort of logic i guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: i also was given powdered soap by a friend and was told it was sherbet. i ate the whole sachet without noticing until he said "haha, that was dynamo you idiot"
had some epic times in high school


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought that kind of punishment was an urban legend.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I got it once that I could remember.

Palmolive dish soap.


----------



## enarky (Jan 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Anybody that would do that to their child should have their ass beat. Thats just wrong and I feel as tho it is child abuse more or less. [...]QUOTE(Ritsuki @ Jan 4 2011, 02:56 PM) I thought that kind of punishment was an urban legend.


This, both. Seriously, that's barbaric and I hope you who received this treatment will never do that to your children.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

enarky said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's soap... It's not like it's toxic.


----------



## enarky (Jan 4, 2011)

But it's disgusting and it's violent. Abusive enough for my taste.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 4, 2011)

Not only did I get my mouth rinsed out with soap, my mom would spray my mouth with perfume and made me hold it in for 5 full minutes. She also didnt just stick soap in my mouth, she would cut a sliver off the bar and make me eat it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Not only did I get my mouth rinsed out with soap, my mom would spray my mouth with perfume and made me hold it in for 5 full minutes. She also didnt just stick soap in my mouth, she would cut a sliver off the bar and make me eat it.


Okay, that sounds like abuse.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah, nothing really happened to me :3
Not that it was encouraged xD


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 4, 2011)

Yup, got it once.


----------



## jan777 (Jan 4, 2011)

I really feel that's abuse.

Though I was nevr punished for bad words ( I was careful when Im with my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), my mom told me of a story that when her mother caught her, she would make her eat pepper. you know, those small red chili pepper.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 4, 2011)

I had it once when I was really little for calling my mum and idiot or stupid or something (too long ago).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 4, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> I really feel that's abuse.
> 
> Though I was nevr punished for bad words ( I was careful when Im with my parents
> 
> ...


That sounds good actually, I'd curse often if that was my punishment.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2011)

^
Young FAST6191 got one of those for a birthday present.

Ability to fix things, ability to lie and ability to be profane- all necessary things apparently.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> ^
> Young FAST6191 got one of those for a birthday present.
> 
> Ability to fix things, ability to lie and ability to be profane- all necessary things apparently.


Viz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pure, un-aduterateding humour ^-^


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 4, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still abuse none the less.


----------



## monkat (Jan 4, 2011)

Now that's what I call...

_Sin And Punishment_


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 4, 2011)

Its just words. I don't see the point in beating a kid and craming a bar of palmolive down their throat just because they drop an f-bomb, everybody cusses. 

If you don't want your kids cussing then sit them down and talk to them about and stop cussing yourself. They'll still do it tho just not around their parents.

They must have Fast's book at my kids school because he used to say "shit" now he says "ca-ca"


----------



## Forstride (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I used to get soap in my mouth as a kid, and since it was liquid, it was nasty.  Then as I got older, I was slapped instead of soaped.  Now I just get yelled at since I'm 18.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ironic how children only learn of the words (and their cool-factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) from their parents, OR environments which their parents have placed them in.

If a kid starts swearing non-stop, it's because they didn't parent them properly. The parents should be eating soap for not doing a good enough job.


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Liquid soap? o.O Smells bad enough, so I'm guessing it tasted even worse. That must have been hell.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuck yes it was done to me.
(but you see how much fucking good it did.)
My mom tried this with me exactly twice.  Never for cursing though. It was for lying. 
The second time I bit the bar of soap in half and started chewing it.
Biiiiiig mistake. 
It was Dial Antibacterial. (the blue kind) 
For four weeks afterward I couldn't taste anything but burning soap.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 5, 2011)

lol you guy i never hear of such this  we got over here the whip


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 5, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Ironic how children only learn of the words (and their cool-factor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's both horrible...and hilarious at the same time!


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 5, 2011)

e


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope. Never said any bad words.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> That's both horrible...and hilarious at the same time!



A week later she started making some of my favorite meals, like lasagna. 

And I griped that it was just going to taste like soap.

She thought it was hilarious too.


But to address the people saying that this is a form of child abuse;
I never really felt abused. 
Trust me, I needed straightening out.

(The older you get, the more you realize how right your parents were)


----------



## m3rox (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, I'd received this punishment before.  Not fun, not terrible punishment either though.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't need the so_a_p treatment, as when I got "in trouble" per se, my entire academic career at that point completely crumbled and I had to transfer schools and basically start over. Ohhhh yeaaaahh.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 5, 2011)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I didn't need the soup treatment, as when I got "in trouble" per se, my entire academic career at that point completely crumbled and I had to transfer schools and basically start over. Ohhhh yeaaaahh.


so what was this "trouble" you did?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 5, 2011)

Although I was threatened with it a few times, I myself was never given the soap treatment. The few times I did use "bad words," I would get threatened with it, but it was never followed through with.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 5, 2011)

Naw, I thought this only happened in that one movie that was always on at the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Naw, I thought this only happened in that one movie that was always on at the time when I was a kid.



A Christmas Story?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





funny scene indeed.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

Some people actually got it?!?
I heard of it in a TV show once or twice, but that's the closest I got to it.
And here in Canada(more precisely Quebec), parents tend to not use punishments like that. At least my parents didn't(along with the parents of everyone I know).
But since french doesn't have many bad words(especially quebec french) and I was taught "standard french", I guess I wouldn't have got it anyway.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 5, 2011)

This is absolutely stupid since the child most likely learned the words from his/her parents (as stated before).

And no this never happened to me, because it seems to be an American tradition, and my family is Chinese.

Plus, don't parents care about all the nasty chemicals that are in soaps nowadays?  No child should be forced to ingest that.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is absolutely stupid since the child most likely learned the words from his/her parents.


School

That's where I learned the "bad" words. That's also where i got my first misconceptions about sex(in first grade). It was a good thing my dad thought that saying the truth to your child is ALWAYS the best solution. I consider having sex ed at 6-7 years old was a good thing.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah yeah thanks dudes that's the movie, pretty nostalgic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

My mom once tried ... but I scared her off by abusing her verbally ... wasidoinitrite?


Im just kidding, my mom never tried to wash my mouth out with soap, my grandma hit me with her cane on several occasion untill I was like 16 and grabbed the cane and told her to bugger off


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> My mom once tried ... but I scared her off by abusing her verbally ... wasidoinitrite?
> 
> 
> Im just kidding, my mom never tried to wash my mouth out with soap, my grandma hit me with her cane on several occasion untill I was like 16 and grabbed the cane and told her to bugger off


You let her do that until you were 16? I would have done that as soon as possible.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 5, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I know I shouldve ... but meh shes almost dead now so its ok


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This is absolutely stupid since the child most likely learned the words from his/her parents (as stated before).
> 
> And no this never happened to me, because it seems to be an American tradition, and my family is Chinese.
> 
> Plus, don't parents care about all the nasty chemicals that are in soaps nowadays?  No child should be forced to ingest that.


Since when do you actually swallow the soap? I got the treatment once, and I made it look like I was enjoying it by blowing bubbles and foaming at my mouth. Then I took it even further and asked my parents if they needed the soap when they cursed.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 7, 2011)

Liquid Soap...I remember blowing bubbles afterwards though.  I always thought it was unhealthy to do that.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 7, 2011)

I never got this treatment. Why?

I don't swear at my parents. It's common sense. >_>


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 7, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> I never got this treatment. Why?
> 
> I don't swear at my parents. It's common sense. >_>



It isn't swearing at them, it's swearing when they can hear it. Most of the time it happens, I'm sure the words used weren't directed at the parental figures.


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 7, 2011)

I got the soap in the mouth treatment, I never got the liquid soap though.  But the trick to beating the bar soap is biting down on it and putting your tongue in the back of your mouth and dont let the soap touch your tongue.

Alternatively I have also gotten the tabasco sauce punishment, which is probably the worst.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 7, 2011)

mocalacace said:
			
		

> I got the soap in the mouth treatment, I never got the liquid soap though.  But the trick to beating the bar soap is biting down on it and putting your tongue in the back of your mouth and dont let the soap touch your tongue.
> 
> Alternatively I have also gotten the tabasco sauce punishment, which is probably the worst.


Hum, Tabasco sauce... If my parents had tried that, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have worked


----------



## mocalacace (Jan 7, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> mocalacace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me it sucked, although I love spicy foods-pure tabasco sauce on the tongue is too much for me.


----------



## monkat (Jan 7, 2011)

mocalacace said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find tabasco to be all that bad, honestly.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 7, 2011)

I had worse than pure Tabasco sauce.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2011)

Re the original topic I already went but just to add to the chorus- should I ever have a sore throat I will usually use Tabasco sauce or something like to help it out a bit.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 7, 2011)

Always got threatened with it but never had it happen.


----------



## OSW (Jan 7, 2011)

Once or twice around when I was hitting puberty, same with my brothers I think (never my sister).

It was my dad who did it. It wasn't just for casual swearing though, but for heated arguments in which swearing was involved, and only if he really snapped.

It was a fairly horrid experience, having a bar forcefully shoved in your mouth when you're crying anger and arguing. In his defence though, he always apologized after realizing he went to far (i.e. we were obviously rather upset afterwards).

I don't think I would have the heart to do it to my own children, but I respect that in some cases corporal punishment is the only solution to instill certain values and understanding within children. Particularly in my own faimly's case, we are all rather stubborn individuals (especially when it comes to arguments, it's typically a never give in situation). And I feel proud that I wasn't a spoiled brat.

If I were to choose and use a punishment (I'm sure I will one day), I would prefer a less invasive method (the mouth is too sensitive/private an area), such as spanking or something more mentally effective.



			
				TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Not only did I get my mouth rinsed out with soap, my mom would spray my mouth with perfume and made me hold it in for 5 full minutes. She also didnt just stick soap in my mouth, she would cut a sliver off the bar and make me eat it.



This I feel has gone past normal boundaries (especially the perfume one, that seems dangerous) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really hope this doesn't reflect to much on the rest of your childhood my temp brother.


----------



## Coto (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow... I thought I was the only one having a bad childhood.

While I wasn´t ever wash-mouthed with soap I did receive some other kind of punishments.

My mom broke a broomstick near my shoulders/back, just a years later almost killed me while suffocating me with a pillow (because I always 'brought problems' to her) and I can stay the whole day typing such stories.

However, I find amusing and funny reading a lot of stories here. I wouldn´t do this obviously, not at least if there is a good path to teach. (However this kind of examples aren´t easily forgotten)


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 7, 2011)

They first gave me Tobasco hot sauce. I adapted and I started liking it. So they switched to soap. Once again I adapted to it. I think my parents tried a little too hard to stop me from saying bad words when I was 8 because I was saying them all the time regardless of what they did.

Then I look back at those moments, and I wish I could slap the shit out of them for trying to brainwash me in believing I could get offended off such words.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 7, 2011)

My kinky leather boy lover washes my mouth with soap when I bad mouth him then we get frisky.


----------



## signz (Jan 8, 2011)

What... The... Fuck...
Soap in the mouth for swearing?!
That's like the first time I ever heard about that crap.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> What... The... Fuck...
> Soap in the mouth for swearing?!
> That's like the first time I ever heard about that crap.


Honestly, I assumed it was a common practice.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## pikachu945 (Jan 8, 2011)

"raises hand" lol


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't swear near my parents either o_o


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2011)

My mom gave hot sauce


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 8, 2011)

I never normally cuss at my house; I actually don't really curse at all unless it's typed out. Huh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I even experimented, by replacing "dang" with shit. They didn't even care.

Now lying, on the other hand... Oww.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 8, 2011)

Not me. I always got spanked and/or yelled at..

I guess washing out your potty mouth isn't really a part of Asian culture.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 8, 2011)

Now that I think about it, my parents never gave a damn if I cussed! I guess Arabs don't make such a big deal out of it. But lying, like Slyakin, got me in a lot of trouble with them...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Its just words. I don't see the point in beating a kid and craming a bar of palmolive down their throat just because they drop an f-bomb, _everybody cusses_.
> Not everyone.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(iFish @ Jan 8 2011, 02:55 AM) My mom gave hot sauce


Maybe I should do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It surprised me a bit that people actually do this, and so often, according to this thread. It's never applied to me; I doubt it would have happened anyway, but I don't swear.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I will have to side with SignZ- I had heard of the concept but had no idea it was put into practice (it always stuck me as an offhand comment along the lines of if you do not ? then X will get you) let alone as something that might be considered common to actually do.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2011)

It works, I stand by it


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2011)

I suppose then we have the question of whether or not "swearing" means anything.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 8, 2011)

My mum used the soap method on me, and the wife used it on the middle child and it worked.  Kids need a sense of action and consequence and to learn respect and manners.  The law is too flimsy when it comes to punishing kids which is why we are knee deep in little bastards as they know if adults punish, then they can take us to court.  Old people generally have respect and manners and they are products of old school methods such as this


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2011)

Leaving aside any statistical arguments for the moment and even for the purposes of debate assuming it is the case the question is then where does swearing fall into all this?
Indeed might it even be possible to swear eloquently/usefully/appropriately?


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

Soap in the mouth? Me dad used to put the soap in a towel and beat me with it.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 8, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Leaving aside any statistical arguments for the moment and even for the purposes of debate assuming it is the case the question is then where does swearing fall into all this?
> Indeed might it even be possible to swear eloquently/usefully/appropriately?


I'm guessing the punishment is done so that kids don't start swearing all the time. A kid that swears at his teacher will probably get in trouble. That's the reason why I would punish my kids if they started swearing. Of course, as they grow older I can let a few swears pass because they become responsible enough to not scream "bitch" at their teacher or something.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have the surprising mental capacity not to swear when me mum's around. My friends (and teachers) don't seem to tell her either. So, nope.


----------



## shyam513 (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to get it..


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 10, 2011)

i used to get soap in my mouth as a younger child, but when i started licking our soap for fun (i used to be a blonde with no common sense) my parents were freaked out and i never had the punishment again


----------

